# Betta in a filterless container



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have my two bettas in five gallon tanks with filters (no heaters) but I have to move one of them. My neighbor is at her wits end with multiplying guppies and is giving me some for my one five gallon. She is threatening to flush them otherwise. (I don't think the gups would do well in my 29 gallon w. the barbs) I am planning on buying a ten gallon for the guppies in a month or so (I have the stand already.)

However, temporarily, I have to evict one of my bettas into a critter keeper. It is 2 1/2 gallons, but unfiltered and unheated. What can I do to improve this fish's quality of life? I have never kept an unfiltered aquarium before- will it cycle if I add gravel? How often should I change the water? If I am scrupulous about my water changes, will he be ok?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

unfiltered, I'd do 25% water change twice a week, but a betta likes water temps of 78 to 80 degrees, so you may consider a heater


----------



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can add a heater to my five gallon, and I'll keep on the twice weekly water changes. I don't think I can add a heater to my critter keeper though, because the heat would melt the plastic, don't you think?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A submersible heater that doesn't touch the side of the container shouldn't melt anything. Walmart usually has a 25W one for <$10. I wouldn't trust it long term, but it would be fine for a few weeks. Otherwise put your betta in a warm room (such as a bathroom), up high (heat rises) the tank will be the same temp as the room.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Another good point, the clips that hold the heaters on (like the suction cups) are usually attached to plastic clips and they don't melt (unless u leave the heater on when u empty the tank by accident like I have done before!) so if it doesn't melt the clips that hold it, it shouldn't melt the critter keeper tank.


----------

